# bazooka



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

<P>hey guys , can anyone offer any advice on picking up a used bazooka not much action in the used market around here,so will have to make ebay purchase. unfortunatly its a crap shoot and i realize that i am wanting to own something that someone wants out of . Whatever the reason . .  any input would be appreciated . thanks</P>:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You can get parts for zookas, So no bazooka isnt able to be fixed, Second hand market holds good value IF you know what your looking for, People quit zookas for many reasons, They arnt the easiest things to use for a start, They take practise and time and need cleaned well and lubed so many second hand zookas are bargins.


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

get a banjo and some boxes you will be happy you did. Bazookas are great if you can put up with cleaning them every hour and making sure you clear the jams. It takes a lot of practice to be proficient with a bazooka.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Like rockdaddy said.
This is the best bang for your buck right here!
http://www.walltools.com/homax-6500-drywall-taping-tool-banjo.html


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Like rockdaddy said.
> This is the best bang for your buck right here!
> http://www.walltools.com/homax-6500-drywall-taping-tool-banjo.html


Just ordered another one from ebay. Love the thing. I even run angles with it. 63 bucks shipping tax and duty to my door u cant go wrong.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Just ordered another one from ebay. Love the thing. I even run angles with it. 63 bucks shipping tax and duty to my door u cant go wrong.


Exactly! And ya, I run angles with it too. They are awesome little tools man!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

rockdaddy said:


> Bazookas are great if you can put up with cleaning them every hour and making sure you clear the jams.


 
Why would one have to clean it every hr. ? And what is a jam ?:blink::laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Like rockdaddy said.
> This is the best bang for your buck right here!
> http://www.walltools.com/homax-6500-drywall-taping-tool-banjo.html


Did you buy stocks in homax or something:yes:

Buying a horse and buggy would give me bang for my BUCK, and it will me to point A and B also. But it's not as productive as a vehicle. Plus a vehicle is a stand alone unit, well like the horse and buggy, you better toss in a pair of stilts to make it more useful (banjo + stilts):yes:

Plus taper2 is looking for advice on buying a used "GODzooka". not a which is better battle.

Besides, a real taper knows who it's god is......

Hail "GODzooka"


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Horse and buggy? Cmon 2buck,that is not a fair comparison. If your comparing banjos to bazookas then atleast use a real banjo for comparison. Bazookas are a great tool in many situations, just not all. Ive been taping for 20plus years and have never used a bazooka. I guess I will have to put a vid up showing how efficient a real banjo is in the hands of a pro, from changing roll to fill up and doing angles. I know its off topic just have to stick up for the Kraft banjo. And to respond to the stilts part, the wiper has to be on stilts unless you are one of the taper dudes that wipe from the ground with a knife on a stick


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Horse and buggy? Cmon 2buck,that is not a fair comparison. If your comparing banjos to bazookas then atleast use a real banjo for comparison. Bazookas are a great tool in many situations, just not all. Ive been taping for 20plus years and have never used a bazooka. I guess I will have to put a vid up showing how efficient a real banjo is in the hands of a pro, from changing roll to fill up and doing angles. I know its off topic just have to stick up for the Kraft banjo. And to respond to the stilts part, the wiper has to be on stilts unless you are one of the taper dudes that wipe from the ground with a knife on a stick


 horse and buggy in price comparison
never seen a banjo ran until coming to the site. I will admit there a lot better than i thought they would be. But still. The bazooka in the hands of a master.its going to win. Plus it's too hard to comment from my cellphone. So later


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

thanks guys , I may have been overthinking this bazooka thing but that little homax banjo it may work ok but that whole " Plastic thing" is a big turn off . if that wheel system was available for a heavy duty banjo, I would buy it immediately . as an example do you think that the G2 flat boxes with a plastic blade holder are the must have ? sure they are cheap but i think in the end u get what u pay for . Not Knocking anyone who likes it ,but in the end why are we working if we can't buy what we want . A tool should be able to stand up to everyday use , and if you start buying back ups so when they break you can still keep working was it money well spent?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I ran banjo's for 20+ years before I got a zooka. I can run a banjo with the best of em. However,,, a zooka will smoke a banjers arse, any day of the week. 

Nuff said !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

I bet ,how many feet of tape can u run before a refill on bazooka ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

taper2 said:


> I bet ,how many feet of tape can u run before a refill on bazooka ?


 never measured it,,,, hoswever, its at least three times as much as a banjer,, and way more than your helper wants to wipe down:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

just my opinion,but if you're serious about staying in this business ,as soon as its affordable(money,learning curve),the bazooka is a investment you won't regret.i can't compare it to other methods because ive never run a banjo,nor have i ever strung tapes by hand.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Buying a horse and buggy would give me bang for my BUCK, and it will me to point A and B also. But it's not as productive as a vehicle. Plus a vehicle is a stand alone unit, well like the horse and buggy, you better toss in a pair of stilts to make it more useful (banjo + stilts):yes:


Vehicles also cost allot more than a horse and require regular maintenance, gas & insurance.
Think about it.



taper2 said:


> thanks guys , I may have been overthinking this bazooka thing but that little homax banjo it may work ok but that whole " Plastic thing" is a big turn off . if that wheel system was available for a heavy duty banjo, I would buy it immediately . as an example do you think that the G2 flat boxes with a plastic blade holder are the must have ? sure they are cheap but i think in the end u get what u pay for . Not Knocking anyone who likes it ,but in the end why are we working if we can't buy what we want . A tool should be able to stand up to everyday use , and if you start buying back ups so when they break you can still keep working was it money well spent?


Okay wo wo wo. That plastic thing? Is an advantage in my opinion! Why!? Because it's $40!!!!!!! 
Who gives a flying crap!! For me that's a big turn on!
And it is durable! When I first bought it, I thought it was going to be very flimsy and thought it would break within a few weeks. I was wrong!
I'm not lying when I say that the Homax, is hands down one of the best taping tools I've ever bought for the price!
I seriously think every single tape should have one in their arsenal of tools.

oh!....and I think nothing by G2 is a must have :laughing:



taper2 said:


> I bet ,how many feet of tape can u run before a refill on bazooka ?


The difference isn't as much as you'd think between the Homax and a bazooka. From empty, my banjo takes 6 pumps to fill.
My bazooka takes 8. After filling the banjo a couple of times, mud builds up inside a bit and then usually it's about 5.5 pumps.
So it's definitely not 3 times as much. 



b said:


> just my opinion,but if you're serious about staying in this business ,as soon as its affordable(money,learning curve),the bazooka is a investment you won't regret.i can't compare it to other methods because ive never run a banjo,nor have i ever strung tapes by hand.


Like B,Mitch said, as soon as it's affordable.
I just find $40 way more affordable!!


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

Me and my business partner considered a zook a couple weeks aga. After researching and pricing we decided not to get one. Taxes in it would have cost us $2700.  That just seems pricy. We have a homax banjo that cost 60 bucks taxes and shipping and i just ordered another one. :thumbup:

Also a couple of my guys used the zook and they told me it does take while to get used to and cleaning it is a pain. I do reeeaaalllly want one cause i think they are cool but i just cant get over the price. It takes 2 of my guys a day to tape out one of my regular houses (on average about 12000 ft) with a banjo. I just dont see the advantage of the zook for the cost of it

I wish we had a place that we could rent one here so i could try it but i don


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gam026 said:


> Me and my business partner considered a zook a couple weeks aga. After researching and pricing we decided not to get one. Taxes in it would have cost us $2700.  That just seems pricy. We have a homax banjo that cost 60 bucks taxes and shipping and i just ordered another one. :thumbup:
> 
> Also a couple of my guys used the zook and they told me it does take while to get used to and cleaning it is a pain. I do reeeaaalllly want one cause i think they are cool but i just cant get over the price. It takes 2 of my guys a day to tape out one of my regular houses (on average about 12000 ft) with a banjo. I just dont see the advantage of the zook for the cost of it
> 
> I wish we had a place that we could rent one here so i could try it but i don


Exactly. Same here.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

If you buy a bazooka of of e-bay make sure there are alot of close up pics of the head, it's the easiest way to determine how much wear is on it. Look at the chains/cables, drive wheel teeth and wear on the clutch pushrod disc, slack in drive chain, screws, cotterpins, etc.

I've seen lot's of good tapers and some junk as well on e-bay.
Don't cheap-out.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gam026 said:


> Me and my business partner considered a zook a couple weeks aga. After researching and pricing we decided not to get one. Taxes in it would have cost us $2700.  That just seems pricy. We have a homax banjo that cost 60 bucks taxes and shipping and i just ordered another one. :thumbup:
> 
> Also a couple of my guys used the zook and they told me it does take while to get used to and cleaning it is a pain. I do reeeaaalllly want one cause i think they are cool but i just cant get over the price. It takes 2 of my guys a day to tape out one of my regular houses (on average about 12000 ft) with a banjo. I just dont see the advantage of the zook for the cost of it
> 
> I wish we had a place that we could rent one here so i could try it but i don


Order from brandon at walltools, you could get a zook for $1000 to $1200. It will be a $100 bucks in shipping, but you will get a 10% discount for being a DWT member.

If going used, just post the pics/link if shopping online. Checking out by picture is not the best way. But some of us on here could tell you if it looks like junk, or weather it's worth investigating. Most tapers always seem to buy used when getting a first zook. Then once they master it, they always buy new afterwords .

You state you have some guys on your crew who have ran one before, that is a bonus. Just get it running on flat tapes at first, once you get a feel for them, then graduate to angle tapes. Angle tapes are where you get your most struggles. Once you get angle tapes going on with ease in closets, then you on your way to being a master.

Another sign of being a master is your zook barely gets dirty when running it. So guys saying they take forever to clean up is B.S.,,,, I find boxes take longer to clean than the zook. Don't get me wrong, They seem to run better after a good power wash (even garden hose). But a lot of times I just bag it, and pull it out again the next day.

Think how sweet it could be, taping out nine foot high ceilings without your feet leaving the ground. Words can't explain the usage of a bazooka. It's the one tool if I did not own anymore, I would quit this trade:furious:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to see a bazooka tape 9' from the ground:yes: at a productive rate from DWT members


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> I would like to see a bazooka tape 9' from the ground:yes: at a productive rate from DWT members


For all the ceiling joints it wouldn't be hard at all.
A little trickier for the angles, but very much possible like 2buck said.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

chris,i can confortably run tapes to 9' flats and angles,and been doing so for a long time.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PrecisionTaping*  
_Like rockdaddy said.
This is the best bang for your buck right here!
http://www.walltools.com/homax-6500-...ool-banjo.html_
Did you buy stocks in homax or something:yes:
...I was window shopping Wal tools..This is one of the 3 pics shown with the homax banjo.. That guy looks familiar :blink:...I know Iv'e seen him somewhere ???


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

9' is no problem I can do 10' buts and flats but angles are real tough , your holding the tube right at the end really stretched out to pull the cutter


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mistake on post


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive seen it done also but the guy was darn good (9' angles) Ive seen alot more guys struggle at 9' then fly at 9' ,.. somebody has got to have a 9' job goin on so lets see some 9' flyin :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> 9' is no problem I can do 10' buts and flats but angles are real tough , your holding the tube right at the end really stretched out to pull the cutter


I use to tie a string or something to the cutter for 10' high, but for angles, 2bjr straps on the stilts,,,, just easier.

I know some guys who say they prefer nine foot high, your arms are locked out in front of you, instead of bent like 8' high. I'm getting older, I will kick around a milk crate to start a long angle run, less punishment on your arms in the long run. Maybe a little tip there, for guys who are too short an skinny, and are not as big and strong as me and sdrdrywall :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Buying a horse and buggy would give me bang for my BUCK, and it will me to point A and B also. But it's not as productive as a vehicle. Plus a vehicle is a stand alone unit, well like the horse and buggy, you better toss in a pair of stilts to make it more useful (banjo + stilts):yes:


Or could you look at it as something like 'the right ride for the right road'(?)

To continue with your horse vs. vehicle:

For a vehicle, long wide open roads with no speed limit (eg. a new house or large enough commercial job); grid and dirt roads that aren't washed out (eg. have a bit of distance to go, with not a lot of stuff in the way) give me a bazooka.
My bazooka did run out of gas out of town once - it broke - but I was able to finish with my trusty horse - my banjo.

Going over to the local convenience store (small job), or hilly terrain (eg. fire taping) - give me my horse.

Today I decided to walk - not enough tape to bother with starting the car or throwing a saddle on the horse, so I hand taped things out.




taper2 said:


> I bet ,how many feet of tape can u run before a refill on bazooka ?


That's come up before, and it seemed whoever answered was getting right around what I get with my Columbia bazooka - 80'.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I use to tie a string or something to the cutter for 10' high, but for angles, 2bjr straps on the stilts,,,, just easier.
> 
> I know some guys who say they prefer nine foot high, your arms are locked out in front of you, instead of bent like 8' high. I'm getting older, I will kick around a milk crate to start a long angle run, less punishment on your arms in the long run. Maybe a little tip there, for guys who are too short an skinny, and are not as big and strong as me and sdrdrywall :thumbup:


Gotta eat your weaties ! Although I prefer red bull :thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> ...I was window shopping Wall tools..This is one of the 3 pics shown with the homax banjo.. That guy looks familiar :blink:...I know Iv'e seen him somewhere ???


Hahaha! Ya, that surprised me too.
When I first saw it I was like wtf!? Who is that guy? He seems familiar....:blink: Then I realized it was me. lol


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

Well thanks to all ! definately will consider all the info, just didnt want to buy junk . Im sure you can fly with a bazooka when you get the hang of it . For anyone using the homax all the power to you ,if you love it use it. final conclusion ... bazooka . If anyone has a descent one send some pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

Hey Brian just watched the Vid with you running the New Columbia bazooka . Sweet . if you are running that why are you still swearing by the little Homax ? that looks like a no brainer . or did you just get to test drive . :whistling2:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> 9' is no problem I can do 10' buts and flats but angles are real tough , your holding the tube right at the end really stretched out to pull the cutter


 Angle are tough at 10 ft. That why I usually jump up on my shortyman stilts. 9 t no probelm at all. I usually attach a cord or some wire for making the cuts easier.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

taper2 said:


> Hey Brian just watched the Vid with you running the New Columbia bazooka . Sweet . if you are running that why are you still swearing by the little Homax ? that looks like a no brainer . or did you just get to test drive . :whistling2:


One reason:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

taper2 said:


> Hey Brian just watched the Vid with you running the New Columbia bazooka . Sweet . if you are running that why are you still swearing by the little Homax ? that looks like a no brainer . or did you just get to test drive . :whistling2:


Nope. It's mine. I have 2 bazooka's.
Just like to run with my homax man. 
Less headache, cleaning, maintenance. Not that there's a heck of allot of upkeep for a bazooka. But there's absolutely none for a banjo. 
A no brainer to me is $40 compared to $1299
I would almost like to issue a challenge.
*Banjo vs Bazooka.*
I know the bazooka will win every time, but that's not the point.
The point would be to see what the real time difference would be between the two. See if that difference is worth $1260 to you.
I already have 2 bazooka's and I hardly use them! 
One's brand friggen new!! I used it solely for the making of that video.
I cleaned it all up, oiled it, and it's been in a box ever since.

Truthfully, I just don't care for them that much.
Don't get me wrong, they have their place. They are definitely a step forward in the world of taping. And I've seen guys who can fly on them!
Throw tapes on faster than anyone can imagine possible.

I've had my good days with them, where I'm practically running through the house whipping up tapes. However, then I've had days where a cable breaks! and I don't have a spare! What then!? Or one of my guys accidentally trips over it and it goes flying down a flight of stairs and kinks something. I get so paranoid when I'm around my bazooka! It stresses me out more than anything!

Like I said $40 vs $1299
Like I give a flying crap about $40!? That just means I have to pack a lunch for 3 days instead of going out for lunch.
Had you worked an extra hour of over time at work today instead of coming home to DWT, that extra hour would have paid for a banjo.
Hell, by the time I finish posting this message I could have made $40 to buy a banjo. That's a no brainer to me. 
I will stick to saying that EVERY SINGLE TAPER SHOULD HAVE A HOMAX!! 
It doesn't matter which way you decide to tape. Bazooka or not.
Buy a HOMAX!!! What the hell else can you get for $40!?!? It's a ridiculous price!!!

Go buy a piston assembly for your bazooka....Oh wait! It already costs more than a banjo!
http://www.walltools.com/col-cta-107.html

Just a repair kit is more than half the price of a banjo.
http://www.walltools.com/col-ctr-1.html

$40!?!?!?! Do I need to say more! Forty.....Dollars....
Instead of buying a case of beer!? Buy a....no..wait...I wasn't just going to say that...:lol:
Never mind! Buy your beer! But still buy a Homax!
If you can afford to throw away $1300 for a bazooka, and your so slow with work that you can take all the time you want on one job to learn and get really good...then sure...why not...Go for it.

I am telling you now. If you're not experience with one, you will never be as pissed off in your life as your first week trying to run a bazooka.

You will come home from work and your wife who's 9 months pregnant who just went through hours of child labouring pain will be like "Taper2! It's a baby boy!"
and you'll be like "Not now honey, I'm going to bed, I've had a long day!" :jester::yes:

You will curse the day you thought "Hey, I think I need a bazooka"
But eventually....you'll figure it out, and you'll get the hang of it.

I just like my little banjo, simple, easy, nothing to it.
and!!!! Have I mentioned this!? It's FORTY DOLLARS!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> One reason


2 reasons.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Pfft, Amateur Bazooka runner


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> Ive seen it done also but the guy was darn good (9' angles) Ive seen alot more guys struggle at 9' then fly at 9' ,.. somebody has got to have a 9' job goin on so lets see some 9' flyin :thumbsup:


if you had a 48" long box handle, would you find it that big of a difference running 8' and 9' ceilings ??????

It's about the same with the zook. Starting out a long run with the angles is a bit of a ouch, but only after running it for a while. Tapes under 6' long are nothing.

I could post a vid if you want, but I don't think you would see much difference. You would need 2 vids, one showing the 8' high, the other 9' high. All you would notice is a mans arms are extended more straight out in front of him on 9' high,,,,, that's about it:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I really like the homax as well, Its awsome on flats and stilts with hotmud, PTs right, Every taper should have one, But pass me the zooka and mudrunner for corners please, soooooo easy.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Three reasons.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know any "PROFICIENT" bazooka guys that would prefer a banjo. I don't even own a banjo any more. Why? because I do all new residential and a banjo don't cut it for that IMO. I've only broke maybe 2 cables in the last 10 years.
I'd let my work load determind what to buy.

Notice Gaz doesn't have to run top angles. If he did, he'd get a zook.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I've never used a banjo, but I know it would kill this old man to be on stilts most of the day.:yes:


----------



## taper2 (May 13, 2012)

ok,everyone has made valid points! which are greatly appreciated.Ok Brian i do take your point on the homax, clearly you are convinced and so are others . I can get past the plastic and $ 40 bucks . but i may not stand alone on the subject of tennis elbow or Tapers elbow . anything to take the load off at the end of the day . i only use a a banjo for small jobs the rest of the time i go to old trusty the Super taper , being a canadian invention like the square drive or robertson screw i can understand that our american friends are not too acquainted . I still love it vs any banjo because you are not holding the weight at the end of your arm ,and if you are feeling strong can run as much tape as you can carry ,or want to carry. without the need to constantly refill. some say its too messy not I . As if we all stay clean Taping ! If i wanted to stay clean I would have become an accountant and tell my Taper client he needs to charge more a foot !! LOL . Brians analogy of wife being pregnant was good , but i would have to say .... My add would read .... Must sell baby !! having Porsche !!!! LOL. well great input from all , great advice to consider . Ps I new bazooka $ 1100 , a used bazooka $ 400 ... not having to tuck your arm between your knees at night to keep going the next day ... Priceless !!!!


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

watch ebay.. you can easily get a new bazooka for half of what they are new.. i picked up a nice drywall master tube for a little over $400 and an almost new northstar for just under $500.. just gotta wait for the deals.


----------

